
The Peltzman Model of Regulation and the Facebook Hearings - jseliger
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/04/peltzman-model-regulation-facebook-hearings.html
======
jseliger
This is one of the only intelligent pieces I've seen on the FB hearings. I've
said variations on this before, but FB will get serious about it when users
stop using it.

Until that time, everyone can complain, but the concept of "revealed
preferences" is relevant. Do people actually care? If so, they'll change their
behavior, FB will likely notice, and changes will happen.

People have been complaining about FB and privacy since practically day 0.
Throughout that entire period, FB has only become more popular. "What can we
infer from that?" is the key question.

